# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  ... με λιγες Θερμιδες!!

## KONY

Πιστευω πως αυτο το θεμα μας ενδιαφερει ολους,,
μπορειτε να μοιραστειτε συνταγες η snack με ελαχιστες θερμιδες? εχω ξεκινησει διατα με 600-900 θερμιδες και ψαχνω νεες ιδεες,,

φαγητα με ελαχιστες θερμιδες που προτιμω ειναι οι σουπες της knorr με 25-75 θερμιδες(αναλογα την σουπα),, ζελε light με 9 θερμιδες το μπολ, γλυφιντζουρια για οταν θελω επειγοντως γλυκο με 50 θερμιδες το ενα, κολοκυθακια που εχοθν πολυ λιγες θερμιδες και φυσικα φρουτα,,

----------


## mtsek85

ωραιες λυσεις με λιγες θερμίδες είναι τα γιαρουτακια με χαμηλά λιπαρα (είτε σκετο είτε με γευσεις φρούτων)

μπαρες δημητριακων (έχουν διαφορες γευσεις και αυτά)

τοστ με μαυρο ψωμι-γαλοπουλα-τυρι

οι σουπες knorr που είναι της κουπιτσας!!!!

noodles!!!! (εξωτική γευση και με λιγες θερμίδες αλλα φυσικα με μετρο και σωστο συνδιασμο!!!)

αμυδγαλα...

:)

----------


## KONY

ευχαριστω mtsek85 
, που μπορω να βρω noodles? εχει στα super market,, και ποσες θερμιδες εχουν περιπου?

----------


## KONY

εννοουσα: εχει στα super market?

----------


## dolphin_ed

Έχει noodles στα super markets. Μια άλλη καλή λύση είναι το ρυζόγαλο light και οι ρυζογκοφρέτες.

----------


## KONY

ναι μου αρεσουν οι ρυζογκοφρετες, αλλα αυτες μ το γιαουρτι απο πανω που εχχοθν 80 θερμιδες η μια,, ! το ρυζογαλο light ποσες θερμιδες εχει?

----------


## forty

ολη μερα παιρνεις τοσες λιγες θερμιδες???

----------


## KONY

χ8ες 600 και σημερα μεχρι αυτην την ωρα παλι 600, δεν θα φαω τπτ ως το βραδυ,,, τι να κανω,,? θελω να χασω 7 κιλα!

----------


## forty

Τρως παρα πολυ λιγο και θα πεσει παρα πολυ ο μεταβολισμος σου!!ειναι κριμα να τον καταστρεψεις και αργοτερα να μην μπορεις να φας λιγο παραπανω γιατι θα παιρνεις ευκολα κιλα.Αν θελεις να χασεις λιπος και οχι νερο και μυς μαζι,προσπαθησε να φας υγιεινα,να παιρνεις 1200 θερμιδες και ας τα χασεις λιγο πιο αργα,θα εχεις ομως οφελος την υγεια σου ;)

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by KONY_
> ευχαριστω mtsek85 
> , που μπορω να βρω noodles? εχει στα super market,, και ποσες θερμιδες εχουν περιπου?


τα noodles μπορεις να τα βρεις στο super market. Υπαρχουν αυτα που είναι ετοιμες μεριδες και ειναι μεσα σε χαρτινο κουτακι και απλα ριχνεις ζεστο νερο και σε λιγα λεπτα είναι ετοιμα!!!

Επισης, υπαρχουν τα noodles που είναι σε φακελακι και τα φτιαχνεις οπως θες!!! Μια ωραια λυση ειναι noodles με κομματακια λαχανικων και κοτοπουλου!

βραζεις τα Noodles σε κατσαρολα και μολις ειναι ετοιμα, ριχνεις μεσα κομματακια απο κολοκυθακι, πιπερια κοκκινι και κιτρινη και κοματακια κοτοπουλο!!! Ωραια συνταγη, με λιγες θερμίδες και πολυ γευστική!!!

----------


## mtsek85

τι τρως συνηθως μεσα στη μερα και εχεις τοοοσο λιγες θερμίδες???

----------


## KONY

ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες,,α!! και τα κριτσινια ειναι καλα,, το ενα εχει γυρω στις 25 θερμιδες νομιζω. 
θελω να τρωω απο 600 μεχρι 900 ακριβως για να μην πεσει ο οργανισμος μου,, επισης ξεκινησα να παιρνω καποια χαπια guarana για να επιταχυνουν τον μεταβολισμο και τις καυσεις. χ8ες για παραδειγμα εφαγα 1 γιαουρτακι, 2 καφεδες, μισο μηλο και ενα κρουασαν απο περιπτερο:-( 
και παλιοτερα ακουλουθουσα αυτη τη 'διαιτα' και ειχα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα,, ειναι μεχρι να συνηθησει ο οργανισμος και μετα δεν πεινας..

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Το καλό είναι πως έγραψες σε διαδικτυακή κοινότητα που έχει να κάνει με διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής,γιατί με αυτά που γράφεις,ενδέχεται,να κινείσαι σε αυτό το πλαίσιο.Μην κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου...

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by KONY_
> ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες,,α!! και τα κριτσινια ειναι καλα,, το ενα εχει γυρω στις 25 θερμιδες νομιζω. 
> θελω να τρωω απο 600 μεχρι 900 ακριβως για να μην πεσει ο οργανισμος μου,, επισης ξεκινησα να παιρνω καποια χαπια guarana για να επιταχυνουν τον μεταβολισμο και τις καυσεις. χ8ες για παραδειγμα εφαγα 1 γιαουρτακι, 2 καφεδες, μισο μηλο και ενα κρουασαν απο περιπτερο:-( 
> και παλιοτερα ακουλουθουσα αυτη τη 'διαιτα' και ειχα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα,, ειναι μεχρι να συνηθησει ο οργανισμος και μετα δεν πεινας..


κοιτα, γενικα αν παιρνεις λιγοτερο απο 1000 θερμίδες πως λες είναι ευκολο να χασεις... Αλλα ξερεις πως μετα οτι τρως θα το παιρνεις πισω....!!!! Εισαι σε θεση να τρως σε μονιμη βαση μισο μηλο, ενα κριτσινι κ ενα κρουασαν....? Καλυτερα να τρως εστω ενα γευμα και ενδιαμεσα τα μπιχλιμπιδια που λες....

----------


## elesa

γεια!ειμαι καινουρια στο site και δε ξερω να το χειριζομαι καλα..εγω θελω να χασω 5κιλα..επισης τα νοοντλς επειδη εχω σπιτι εχουν γυρω στις 300θερμιδες τα 100 γραμμαρια αν δε κανω λαθος..α!ΚΟΝΥ κ εγω τοσες προσλαμβανω ημερησιως!

----------


## KONY

γεια σου elesa! και εγω καινουργια ειμαι,, και εγω τοσες προσπαθω αλλα δεν μου ειναι ευκολο παντα και δεν καταληγει παντα καλα,,, εσυ πως τα πας?

----------


## dwra_ed

τα αγαπημενα μου ειναι το ασπραδι απο το αβγο (15 θερμιδες + ειναι και καθαρη πρωτεινη), μανιταρια (20 θερμιδες η κονσερβα) , τονος σε νερο (100 θερμ) , η τονοσαλατα light ριο μαρε (100 παλι). Συνδιαζοντας τα παραπανω κανεις υπεροχες ομελετες!! + σκετο μαρουλι η σπανακι με μπολικη μουσταρδααα 
κ το ζελε light!

----------


## irenevaladia

Μία νέα ιδέα που εφαρμόζω επειδή δε μου αρέσουν τα φρούτα είναι να αλέθω στο μπλέντερ τα 3 φρούτα που πρέπει να φάω ημερησίως.
Βάζω μέσα μέχρι και αποξηραμένα δαμάσκηνα ή και ακτινίδιο που σκέτο με τίποτα δε το τρώω.
Ο χυμός μου γίνεται τέλειος, κάθε μέρα διαφορετικός και μη ξεχνάμε πως βοηθά σε μια τέλεια επιδερμίδα!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Οι χορτοσουπες- λαχανοσουπες νομιζω ειναι η ιδανικοτερη λυση .. λιγες θερμιδες και χορταστικα!

----------


## device

δεν πιστευω στις σουπες κνορ πολυ αλατι και αρκετο λιπος απ οτι θυμαμαι

επισης δεν πιστευω στις μπαρες δημητριακων.

χαμηλες θερμιδες εχει μια μεριδα βραστο κοτοπουλο στηθος, 1 μεριδα βραστο ρυζι η ζυμαρικα,
το ασπραδι του αυγου, ο τονος, 
μηλα, και γενικα φρουτα
σαλάτες.

----------


## sipmarch7

re pedia pou boro na vro noodles se pia supermarket

----------


## Ava_ed

Σε μεγάλες αλυσίδες, στα εξωτικά είδη. Ή σε ντελικατέσσεν.

----------


## sipmarch7

sigkekrimena mipos xeris kanena supermarket ????

----------


## Ava_ed

Στα καρφούρ σίγουρα. Και σε άλλα εξίσου μεγάλα. Νομίζω έχω βρει και σε Μασούτη.

----------


## salvage

ΤΙ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΑΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ (ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 1000 ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ);

Αρχίζει ο οργανισμός να χάνει βάρος (γρήγορα).
Μετά από τις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες, ο μεταβολισμός καταλαβαίνει ότι το διαθέσιμο καύσιμο μειώθηκε δραματικά (οι θερμίδες που παίρνουμε κάθε μέρα δηλαδή), και αναγκάζει τον οργανισμό να έχει μικρότερες ανάγκες. Δηλαδή;
Δηλαδή δεν έχουμε την ίδια ενέργεια κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας, δεν σκεφτόμαστε καθαρά, συχνές ζαλάδες, πονοκέφαλοι, και ανίσχυρο ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα.

Ε ΚΑΙ, ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΚΙΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ.----> ΛΑΘΟΣ

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ;

Γιατί κάποια στιγμή, μόλις φτάσεις σε ένα καλό σημείο, θα σταματήσεις αυτού του είδους τη διατροφή. Θα αρχισεις να ξανατρώς ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ (όχι πολύ, απλά κανονικά για το βάρος σου). Ο μεταβολισμός σου όμως, από το καψώνι που του έκανες, χρειάζεται μόλις λίγες θερμίδες για να συντηρηθεί, οπότε όλες οι παραπάνω θερμίδες, μιας και δεν έχουν πως να χρησιμοποιηθούν, μετατρέπονται αμέσως σε λίπος. ΑΡΑ-> ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 2-3 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ, ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ, ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΣΕ ΛΙΠΟΣ, ΕΝΩ ΤΡΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ!!!

Πάρτε 600 και 800 θερμίδες τη μέρα εσείς, μην ακούτε..μετά όμως μην παραπονιέστε...

Επίσης αυτό το θέμα δεν έχει καμια σχέση με την ανορεξία.

----------


## changes



----------


## kwstas01

Ετσι changes, δωσε το παραδειγμα στον λαο. Μιας και διατεινεσαι οτι τα γνωριζεις καλα τα διατροφικα και περι υγειας, ποσα κιλα ειπαμε οτι εισαι?

----------


## changes

> _Originally posted by kwstas01_
> Ετσι changes, δωσε το παραδειγμα στον λαο. Μιας και διατεινεσαι οτι τα γνωριζεις καλα τα διατροφικα και περι υγειας, ποσα κιλα ειπαμε οτι εισαι?


καταρχην,αφαιρεσε την υπογραφη σου,αφου δεν την πιστευεις,γιατι μας την πλασαρεις?αν πιστευες οτι οι ανθρωποι,ανθρωποι ειναι και πεφτουν καποιες στιγμες κι οπως ακριβως επεσαν μπορουν να σηκωθουν.δε θα μου απηυθυνες την ερωτηση που μου απηυθυνες μες στην απολυτη ειρωνια και κακεντρεχεια!!!

κατα δευτερον μαλλον δεν εχεις ιδεα τι θα πει διατροφικη διαταραχη.σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση επισης δε θα μου απηυθυνες την ερωτηση.ο ανθρωπος που εχει βιωσει σοβαρη διατροφικη διαταραχη ξερει πολυ καλα οτι η λογικη και οι γνωσεις παν περιπατο για οσο η διαταραχη εχει το πανω χερι.ετσι κι εγω ενω ηξερα και ξερω,εχω γνωσεις πιστοποιημενες,δε μπορουσα να αντιδρασω σε αυτο που μου συνεβαινε.
η κοπελια ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι δεν τραβαει κανα τετοιο ζορι.μερικα κιλακια προσπαθει να χασει.με εντελως λαθος τροπο ομως προφανως γιατι δεν εχει ιδεα τι εστι χασιμο βαρους,μεταβολισμος,οργανι σμος και ισορροπημενη διατροφη.
την προτρεπω λοιπον να ψαχτει και να διαβασει.μεχρι εκει.

τριτον,γι ακομη μια φορα η κατινια κι η μικροψυχια χτυπανε κοκκινο σ αυτο το φορουμ.
και μαλιστα απο αντρα.τι χειροτερο!!!!δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που χρησιμοποιειτε το βαρος μου που εθελοντικα ανεφερα εδω μεσα,εναντιον μου,ξερεις...για να μου την πειτε, να με υποβιβασετε κλπ.κατα τ αλλα σαιτ διατρφικων διαταραχων και υποστηριξη!!!......χαχαχαχαχα αχα!!!!ειστε για κλαματα.

και τεταρτον,προς ευχαριστηση μου να σου πω οτι απο τη μερα που αποφασισα και μπορεσα να αφησω πισω μου τις αρρωστημενη μου σχεση με το φαγητο,εχω χασει 25 κιλα συνολικα.2-3 μηνες συνολικα προσπαθεια μη φανταστεις.
χωρις χειρουργια και αηδιες.διαιτα και ασκηση.
διαιτα φτιαγμενη απο μενα.οι διαιτολογοι μου ειναι περιττοι.
ξεκινησα απο ψηλα (οπως πολυ καλα θα γνωριζεις εσυ συγκεκριμενα,αφου ενω δε μιλαμε και εχω να γραψω καιρο,θυμασαι το βαρος μου και υποθετω κι αλλα-παρακολουθηση προφιλ κανονικη χαχαχ)
κι εφυγαν πολυ ευκολα αυτα τα 25.και εις ανωτερα μου λοιπον.

πεμπτον.Κωστακη,μη φυτρωνεις εκει που δε σε σπερνουν.δε σου μιλησε κανεις.

αντε γεια!

----------


## kwstas01

Kαλα μας δουλευεις? Σου εκανα μια παρατηρηση για το λεξιλογιο σου και μιλας για κακεντρεχειες και μικροψυχιες? Tι ξεσπασμα ειναι αυτο? Ποιος σε αδικησε?
Μιλας εσυ για ειρωνεια ρε Changes? Θα πεσει φωτια να σε καψει. 
Το οτι δεν μιλαμε εμεις προσωπικα, με κανει να μην μπορω να διαβασω τα ποστς που κανεις εδω μεσα και ο οποιοσδηποτε? Οh my god! Σιγουρα εισαι καλα? Γραφεις σε ενα φορουμ, δεν παρακολουθει κανεις εσενα προσωπικα. Καλα κανεις και γελας στο τελος, για γελια ειναι. 
Changes για να τελειωνουμε, εχεις ενα θεμα με τον τροπο που γραφεις. Προσωπικα με ενοχλει παρα πολυ και ευχομαι ο τροπος που γραφεις να μενει εδω στο φορουμ και να μην σε συντροφευει στην καθημερινοτητα σου. 
Σεβομαι την προσπαθεια του καθενος εδω μεσα, αλλοι εχουν σοβαρα προβληματα, αλλοι παλευουν για 2 περιττα κιλα. Δεν εχει σημασια. Δεν με νοιαζουν τα δακρυβρεχτα που εγραψες. Ολοι περναμε δυσκολα.
Επισης, γιατι δεν γραφεις καπου την προσπαθεια που εκανες και εχασες τοσα πολλα κιλα? Αν το γραφεις καπου, απολογουμαι αλλα δεν νομιζω να την πηρε το ματι μου καπου. Δηλαδη πρεπει να μαλωσουμε για να πεις οτι εχασα 25 κιλα? Ουφ ρε Changes, δεν παιζεσαι.

----------


## fofoka

καλημερα! βρε παιδια τι συζήτηση είναι αυτή? Το φορουμ ειναι για να λεει καποιος την γνώμη του χωρίς τέτοια....
Πάντως συμφωνώ ότι η διατροφή και ο μεταβολισμός είναι ζόρικο θέμα και πρεπει να μην κανουμε υπερβολές τύπου "δεν τρωω τιποτα". Απο 13 χρονών θυμαμαι τον ευατο μου να κανω διαιτες τέτιου τύπου, πχ ενα μηλο την ημερα κλπ και εκανα τον οργανισμο μου σπαραλια. Τωρα προσπαθω να χάσω και αντ'αυτου βαζω. Θέλει μετρο και όχι υπερβολες.
Πράματι για να βρισκομαστε σε αυτο το φορουμ όλοι περναμε δύσκολα και έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο στοχο, να χασουμε καποια κιλά, οποτε ας μεινουμε ενωμένοι.

----------


## grin

[quote]_Originally posted by changes_



> _Originally posted by kwstas01_
> 
> πεμπτον.Κωστακη,μη φυτρωνεις εκει που δε σε σπερνουν.δε σου μιλησε κανεις.
> 
> αντε γεια!



γλυκό μου παιδί ούτε εσένα σε έσπειρε κανείς αλλά φύτρωσες και απάντησες στην KONY...... 
εδώ είναι ένα φόρουμ, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Ο Κωστάκης και ο κάθε Κωστάκης (θα μπορούσες να τον αποκαλέσεις και απλά "Κη" για να τον κάνεις ακόμη πιο μικρούλη) έχει δικαίωμα να σου πει οτιδήποτε απ'τη στιγμή που και συ έχεις δικαίωμα (και το ασκείς...) να μιλάς με το δικό σου ύφος σε άλλους.

Χάρισμα δυσεύρετο η ευγένεια. Κρίμα να μην πουλάνε στα σούπερ μάρκετ.

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by bomo_





> γλυκό μου παιδί ούτε εσένα σε έσπειρε κανείς αλλά φύτρωσες και απάντησες στην KONY...... 
> εδώ είναι ένα φόρουμ, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Ο Κωστάκης και ο κάθε Κωστάκης (θα μπορούσες να τον αποκαλέσεις και απλά "Κη" για να τον κάνεις ακόμη πιο μικρούλη) έχει δικαίωμα να σου πει οτιδήποτε απ'τη στιγμή που και συ έχεις δικαίωμα (και το ασκείς...) να μιλάς με το δικό σου ύφος σε άλλους.
> 
> Χάρισμα δυσεύρετο η ευγένεια. Κρίμα να μην πουλάνε στα σούπερ μάρκετ.


 bomo, όχι και ευγένεια, σαν πολλά τα ζητάς μου φαίνεται, αλλά ας υπήρχε λίγη στοιχειώδης λογική, και λίγη, ελάχιστη γνώση του πως συμπεριφέρονται οι άνθρωποι

----------


## grin

ας είναι, έστω κι αυτό που λες...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Όταν μιλάμε για διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής,η λογικη παραμερίζεται.Αναφερόμαστ  σε ψυχική νόσο.Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουν κάποιοι και κακοχαρακτηρίζουν άτομα που αναφέρουν νοσηρές διατροφικές πρακτικές.Αν δεν το έχεις ζήσει αυτό δε μπορείς να το καταλάβεις.Μην προσπαθείτε να εξηγήσετε με τη λογική κάτι που δεν κινείται στη σφαίρα αυτής.Υπάρχουν άτομα που πίνουν δύο καφέδες τη μέρα και τρώνε ένα κουλούρι και νομίζουν ότι παχαίνουν.Γι'αυτό,το επιθετικό ύφος δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα.Δεν είναι ένα φόρουμ με διατροφικές συμβουλές, εδώ.

----------


## BettyG

Συμφωνώ Κλεάνθη, γιαυτό μίλησα για στοιχειώδη γνώση του συμπεριφέρεσθαι. Διαφορετικά ας μην μιλάμε καθόλου αν είναι να προκαλέσουμε περισσότερο κακό.

----------


## moana

γεια σας παιδια! η ΚΟΝΥ ειμαι , (με διαφορετικο λογαριασμο γιατι ειχα προβλημα με το password).
αυτο το μηνυμα το εγραψα αρκετο καιρο πριν,, φυσικα και τα ξερω ολα αυτα, για τισ συνεπειες αν τρως κατω απο 1000 θερμιδες, περι υγιεινης διατροφης,κτλ, κτλ.. τοτε δεν γνωριζα οσα γνωριζω τωρα περι διατροφης, αλλα δεν ξερω πωσ παντα τα καταφερνα και ποτε μετα απο αυτες τισ ολιγοθερμικες διαιτες δεν εβαζα πολλα η και καθολου κιλα οταν σταματουσαν,,
δεν μπορει κανενας να μιλαει και να λεει οτι αυτος υποφερει και ποναει περισσοτερο απο μενα,, ,οτι δεν εχω εγω η οπιοσδηποτε σοβαρο προβλημα,,

salvage : εγραψες οτι αυτο το θεμα δεν εχει σχεση με ανορεξια,, πολλες φορες κα8ομαι και σκεφτομαι αν ειναι φυσιολογικο να ειμαι 1,70 και 44 κιλα (απο 52) ,,,και να θελω να φτασω στα 40,,, και να προσπαθω να το κανω με 'κα8ε' τροπο, γιατι δεν αγαπαω το σωμα μου, και ποτε δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη, παντα στο βαθος του μυαλου μου θα εχω τετοιες σκεψεις, ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ποτε δεν θα φυγουν, παντα θα εχω στο μυαλο μου σανιδανικο, το επιπεδο αδυνατο σωμα,,. δεν ξερω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο να φοβαμαι να φιλησω το αγορι μου μολισ εχει φαει μηπως και παρω καμια θερμιδα,,,,,,, δεν μπορει κανενας να ξερει ποσο υποφερει ο αλλος..

----------


## alexandrita

ποσο σε νιώθω........

----------


## wellnessCoach

Κυρίες και κύριοι,χρειάζεται να γνωρίζετε πως η ελάχιστη ποσότητα θερμίδων είναι οι 1200 ημερησίως.Αυτό που μας λείπει είναι ο τρόπος.
Κάποιος που δεν μπορεί να τρώει ποσότητες μπορεί πολύ απλά να τρώει όλα όσα χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός του με ελάχιστες θερμίδες με ελαφρύ στομάχι,αλλά πρώτα καλό θα ήταν μία αποτοξίνωση ώστε να δουλεύει σε ένα καθαρό σώμα.

----------


## Ανδρέας Ζ.

> _Originally posted by wellnessCoach_
> Κυρίες και κύριοι,χρειάζεται να γνωρίζετε πως η ελάχιστη ποσότητα θερμίδων είναι οι 1200 ημερησίως.Αυτό που μας λείπει είναι ο τρόπος.


Αυτό δεν είναι αληθές.

----------


## NubCake

Κουκλίτσες μου είναι κρίμα σε μια εποχή που υπάρχει τόση πληροφόρηση σε ότι αφορά την υγεία και τη διατροφή να βασανίζετε τον εαυτό σας με δίαιτες πείνας. 

Στα 14 μου ακολούθησα το μοτίβο ελάχιστες θερμίδες+γυμναστική+δουλει ά και κατέληξα μια μέρα ξάπλα στο πάτωμα να χαζεύω μαργαρίτες. ʼσε που ότι έχασα τα πήρα στο άψε σβήσε. Καλύτερα αργά και σταθερά.

----------


## bebe

ανακαλυψα ενα φοβερο σνακ με λιγεσ θερμιδες!!!ρυζογκοφρετα με επικαλυψη σοκολατας !!!80 θερμιδες .

κι επισης 6 ασπραδια αυγων με ενα κροκο και σπανακι (ομελετα)..αντε κι ενα τρικαλινο light!!!!

εχω να χασω 3 κιλα !!!!(της εγκυμοσυνης)...

----------


## mitsokolo

ειναι ΤΡΑΓΙΚΕΣ οι 600-700 θερμιδες ημερισιως, καπως ετσι εφτασα στα σχεδον 150 κιλα.... σκεψου λιγο :) 

πολυ φιλικα :thumbup:

----------


## maraki065

salvage ti sfaliara itan touti? sagapw!

----------


## natalie12

εγω δεν επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να τρωει πανω απο 400-450 θερμιδες την μερα!κ ας τις φαω ολες το πρωι που λεει ο λογος δν 8α φαω τιποτα μεσα στην υπολοιπη μερα.. εχω και εγω διαταραχη προσληψης τροφής?

----------

